# [KDE]problemas al ingresar(inusertemp failed) {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola a todos, ayer me baje de versiones los x11libs/qt-blablabla... que los tenia en la 4.6 a la ultima estable....

y hoy al iniciar por primera vez luego de esa actualizacion me esta tirando un error al querer entrar en el kde...dice algo asi como call to inusertemp failed sin embargo como ven en la imagen, todavia tengo espacio libre en mis particiones...

tienen alguna idea de que esta pasando?, no se si tendra que ver la actualizacion de los qt en esto... 

saludos

----------

## gringo

no sé, suena a que mas bien hay un problema en algún directorio para temporales.

Buscando en el foro me encuentro con este hilo -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792217-highlight-call+inusertemp.html , igual te sirve de algo.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no sé, suena a que mas bien hay un problema en algún directorio para temporales.
> 
> Buscando en el foro me encuentro con este hilo -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792217-highlight-call+inusertemp.html , igual te sirve de algo.
> 
> saluetes

 

Hola... sigo con el mismo problema....

   paso a explicar lo que llevo probando:

     * espacio en disco de la particion -->  tengo espacio libre

     * permisos - > estan ok tienen 777

 *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ df -h
> 
> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
> 
> rootfs                1.9G  846M  980M  47% /
> ...

 

     * lo unico que note extra;o es unos links rotos hacia /tmp/kde-upszot y /tmp/ksocket-upszot  dichas carpetas no existen en el /tmp ... las cree con permisos 777 y volvi a ejecutar el kde... pero el error persiste =((

alguna otra idea??

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

 *upszot wrote:*   

> hola a todos, ayer me baje de versiones los x11libs/qt-blablabla... que los tenia en la 4.6 a la ultima estable....
> 
> y hoy al iniciar por primera vez luego de esa actualizacion me esta tirando un error al querer entrar en el kde...dice algo asi como call to inusertemp failed sin embargo como ven en la imagen, todavia tengo espacio libre en mis particiones...
> 
> tienen alguna idea de que esta pasando?, no se si tendra que ver la actualizacion de los qt en esto... 
> ...

 

Creo que es un problema con kdelibs.

Prueba revdep-rebuild y si no te funciona unmerge kdelibs y emerge algún qt-blablabla... para que te instale kdelibs de nuevo.

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que es un problema con kdelibs.
> 
> Prueba revdep-rebuild y si no te funciona unmerge kdelibs y emerge algún qt-blablabla... para que te instale kdelibs de nuevo.

 

ejecute el revdep-rebuid como me dijiste... pero me paso esto... http://pastebin.com/f4b51420f

con respecto a las versiones de los QT que tengo instaladas son estas.. http://pastebin.com/f733bd589

saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *upszot wrote:*   

>  *quilosaq wrote:*   Creo que es un problema con kdelibs.
> 
> Prueba revdep-rebuild y si no te funciona unmerge kdelibs y emerge algún qt-blablabla... para que te instale kdelibs de nuevo. 
> 
> ejecute el revdep-rebuid como me dijiste... pero me paso esto... http://pastebin.com/f4b51420f
> ...

 

Que pasa si haces

```
# emerge x11-plugins/enigmail mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *upszot wrote:*   

>  *quilosaq wrote:*   Creo que es un problema con kdelibs.
> 
> Prueba revdep-rebuild y si no te funciona unmerge kdelibs y emerge algún qt-blablabla... para que te instale kdelibs de nuevo. 
> 
> ejecute el revdep-rebuid como me dijiste... pero me paso esto... http://pastebin.com/f4b51420f
> ...

 

Este es un problema distinto pero también tienes que arreglarlo.

Tu thunderbird quiere actualizarse a la version 3 pero como debes tener la USE crypt requiere enigmail version 1.0 y ahí se produce el bloqueo porque enigmail 1.0 esta marcado como en pruebas.

Tienes 2 posibilidades: enmascarar thunderbird para que no se actualice o permitir la versión de pruebas de enigmail incliuyéndolo en package.keyword.

----------

## upszot

acabo de unmergear y descomentarlos en mi .keyworld los siguientes...  *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator
> 
> x11-libs/qt-assistant
> 
> x11-libs/qt-core
> ...

 y unmasquear el "dev-python/PyQt4" que dependía de las versiones viejas de los qt...  y agregar en mi keyworld  ">=dev-python/sip-4.9" ya que me lo pedia la version "dev-python/PyQt4-4.6.2"

ahora estoy realizando un emerge del world,  que me esta por instalar lo siguiente....

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # emerge -uDp --newuse world 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

  asique cuando termine de compilas les cuento como me fue con eso...

EDIT: A todo esto, quisas seria bueno comentarles que tengo KDE-4.3.4 instalado... por si a alguien le pasa lo miso...

saludos

----------

## upszot

 *upszot wrote:*   

>  asique cuando termine de compilas les cuento como me fue con eso...

 

 :Very Happy:   SIIIIIIII SOY FELIZ!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:   bueno les cuento, termine de compilar y pude ingresar en el KDE sin problemas =))

...con respecto a este otro tema ...

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Este es un problema distinto pero también tienes que arreglarlo.
> 
> Tu thunderbird quiere actualizarse a la version 3 pero como debes tener la USE crypt requiere enigmail version 1.0 y ahí se produce el bloqueo porque enigmail 1.0 esta marcado como en pruebas.
> 
> Tienes 2 posibilidades: enmascarar thunderbird para que no se actualice o permitir la versión de pruebas de enigmail incliuyéndolo en package.keyword.

  era al revez... en las uses tenia -crypt para el thunderbird... pero bueno lo solucione quitandole el - (asi le daba soporte) y como bien decis vos agregando al .keyword el paquete enigmail (de esa forma sube a la version 1)

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # emerge -uDp --newuse mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 ... se ve como N pq como tenia un bloqueo B lo unmergie ... pero bueno la solucion era otra jeje..

despues de la compilacion de eso ejecute "revdep-rebuild -p " y esto es lo que obtuve.. *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # revdep-rebuild -p
> 
>  * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
>  * Checking reverse dependencies
> ...

 

asique calculo que quedo todo solucionado =))

gracias a todos...

----------

